# Bluebird sss-r



## club ryde (Jan 3, 2006)

Hwy

its me Ryde and i wanted to know if anyone knows where i can get the 95 bluebird sss-r at? and how much would it be?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you aren't gonna get it in the US.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The U12 had an SSS-R but not the U13 Bluebird. The U12 SSS-R is AWD, are you wanting an AWD trans from the SSS ATESSA? That was only on the SR20DET

















Troy


----------



## club ryde (Jan 3, 2006)

KA24Tech said:


> The U12 had an SSS-R but not the U13 Bluebird. The U12 SSS-R is AWD, are you wanting an AWD trans from the SSS ATESSA? That was only on the SR20DET
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well i was thinking about converting my altima to an sss-r but i figured it was to much work but where can i get the ss-r u12 then. and how much


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

If you look at the picture of the belly pan from the U12 Bluebird (same as our Stanza) SSS-R the tunnel is bigger for the drive shaft and the carrier bearing. Also it has the kick out for the cat in the middle of the picture. It would be a large amount of money and time to convert a USDM U13 into an AWD Bluebird SSS ATESSA.
I would recommend doing an SR20DET swap from a U13 Bluebird and then using the P10 G20 or B13 SE-R trans and hybrid axles to fit the Altima. Also you could do a turbo kit on the KA24DE and have a 220hp reliable driver. Turbonetics has a kit and Jim Wolf could put together something for you as well. If you want an SR20DET try Venus Auto www.venus-auto.com

Troy


----------



## club ryde (Jan 3, 2006)

thanks i kinda figured it would cost to much to convert


----------

